# Tohatsu 25 lower cover repair



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Repair in progress... I bought the boat like this almost a year ago. I got tired of washing the salt out of the back inside of the cowling. I used JB Weld and cut some aluminum to fit. I also rebuilt the lip that keeps the water out. Next time I have some time Ill sand it down for a little better appearance. Oh and by the way the JB Weld is a good match to Tohatsu grey. Here are some pics.


----------

